# تأمل معك لا اريد شيئا على الأرض بالموسيقى - لقداسة البابا شنوده -....... رابط جديد



## mina aalraheb (20 يونيو 2009)

تأمل معك لا أريد شيئا على الأرض - بالموسيقى - لقداسة البابا شنوده 
التأمل مؤثر جداااااا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/112385934/3a00c0ec/____.html

أذكرونى فى صلواتكم ....مينا الراهب


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على التأمل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina aalraheb (5 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكره ممكن تسمعوا التأمل على طول من الصفحه دون الحاجه الى تحميل


----------



## شحات حب (6 ديسمبر 2009)

انا نفسى فى تاملات البابا شنوده بالموسيقى وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على تعب محبتكم  بس ممكن ترسلوهم على الايمل بتاعى


----------

